# "Eriocaulaceae Type 2"



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

According to a specialist I know, it is apparently NOT from the family Eriocaulaceae. Unfortunately, what it really is isn't known. I will try again to flower it.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I ran intio this today. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/146550-bye-bye-erios.html


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm referring to this plant:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=303&category=genus&spec=Unknown

The plant in that link is definitely an _Eriocaulon_. It's simply a matter of similar trade names.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

OIC Carry-on.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't view the image when I click on the plantfinder link?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Should be OK now.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I've browsed using google translator => apparently the Japanese popular name of the mysterious "Type 2" is ラージナヤス"rajinayasu". 
Not only called Eriocaulaceae sp. Type 2 but also Cyperaceae sp. Type 2. Christel Kasselmann mentions in her book a Cyperaceae sp., referring to the same plant.

I find this Japanese site highly interesting: http://aquariusn.exblog.jp/8751569/
One photo seems to show the "Type 2" in its natural habitat - in Brazil (Santarem?). "Rajinayasu" is mentioned.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s.
ラージ = large => ラージナヤス = "large nayasu" = "large Najas"? If someone here can Japanese - is that right?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Interesting. I saw a Japanese plant book at one of our club meetings that also had it labeled as Cyperaceae. But even then, I'm not sure what genus it might belong to. I know someone I could ask, but even then, as you know, it's hard to do much without a specimen. I accidentally flowered it years back but have not been able to do it again!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

miremonster said:


> p.s.
> ラージ = large => ラージナヤス = "large nayasu" = "large Najas"? If someone here can Japanese - is that right?


I can't actually read Japanese (and I only really speak enough to say "hi", "thank you", and "I'm an idiot", plus a handful of words not repeated in polite company), but I can tell you that that's written in katakana-the syllabary typically used to transliterate Western words into Japanese. If it were a word of Japanese origin, it would be more likely rendered in hiragana or kanji. Also, given that an image search for "ナヤス" turns up a heck of a lot of N. guadalupensis and N. marina photos, I would venture that your translation is almost certainly accurate.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

asukawashere said:


> but I can tell you that that's written in katakana-the syllabary typically used to transliterate Western words into Japanese. If it were a word of Japanese origin, it would be more likely rendered in hiragana or kanji.


Thx; so the ラージ "raji" is probably simply the transliterated English word "large"!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Correct—the transliteration is phonetic, rather than alphabetical, since Japanese is a syllable-based language—"r" is the closest sound Japanese has to "l" and their "j" sounds more like the "g" in large than their "g" (which is phonetically more akin to the "g" sound in gut or gain). As for the "nayasu" bit, the "u" on the end is more or less silent, so it's pronounced "nayas"—a transliteration of Najas.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

@asukawashere: Thank You for the infos, very interesting!
@Cavan: Do You remember the approximate look of the inflorescences? Did the plant grow emersed when it flowered, and if so, was the emersed habit distinctly different?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

An obligate aquatic I think; it sent up a tiny capitate inflorescence above the water. As I recall, it was slightly pinkish.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thx; capitate inflorescence sounds like family Eriocaulaceae, but the specialist told You it's not... I guess it belongs at least to the order Poales (as defined by APG III), but are there other aquatic Poales with capitate inflorescences and a structure like that plant, except Eriocaulaceae? But we'll see when it flowers again.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello again after long time,
a Flowgrow forum member has drawn attention to "Eriocaulaceae sp. ラージナヤス パンタナル産" = "... from *Pantanal*" (google translate) on the rayon vert site:
http://www.rva.jp/plants/eriocaulaceae_sp.htm
In the photos there it looks like "Type 2", and also the word "rajinayasu" is used (see previous posts).


----------

